# Two more unidentified "finds" in the attic



## JenR (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi all,

We are continuing to sort through my uncle's old equipment and have come up with a couple more unidentified objects. Does anyone know what these are? Thanks for all the help!













Not sure if this one is photography-related or random attic junk that got mixed in with the rest of the photo stuff


----------



## Alpha (Jun 1, 2008)

That, if I'm not mistaken, is some sort of copy/process camera. Dunno what the second thing is.


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 2, 2008)

I wondered if it's some sort of enlarger for an uber-large format.


----------



## epatsellis (Jun 3, 2008)

The second one is a turntable plinth...


erie


----------

